# Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?



## Al-Capone (4. Juli 2008)

Hallöchen!

Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand schon Erfahrung gemacht hat, gezielt auf Äsche mit Spinner zu angeln. Ich hatte im vorigen Jahr zufällig mal eine schöne 40er Äsche beim Spinnen auf Forelle gefangen (mit einem 2er Mepps), leider hatte die Äsche bei uns im vorigen Jahr komplett Schonzeit. Was ist also eure Erfahrung, welche Größe von Spinnern, welche Tageszeit usw. was euch so einfällt zu dem Thema.

MfG
André


----------



## Farina (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Lieber Andre,

falls es Dir nicht bekannt sein sollte, die Äsche gehört zu einer sehr gefährdeten Fischart in Europa.

Die Äsche gezielt mit dem Spinner zu befischen und Ihr mit einem Drilling das Maul zu vernageln, halte ich für absolut daneben.

TL
Farina


----------



## Pfandpirat (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Farina schrieb:


> [...] halte ich für absolut bekloppt und meiner Meinung müßte man Dir schon alleine für die Frage den Angelschein entziehen.



Gehts noch?


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Lieber Farina,

es gibt auch Spinner die einen Einzelhaken haben und man kann den Drilling gegen Einzelhaken austauschen.

Wer wem den Schein für was entzieht entscheiden die Behörden und nicht wir Angler. Die Frage ist durchaus berechtigt und würde mich ebenfalls interessieren.

Ich weiß nicht woher Dein Vorurteil gegenüber den Spinnfischern herrührt aber mal davon ab ich kenne genug FliFi und so waidgerecht wie die tun sind sie nicht.

Noch was: waidgerechte Kleidung gibt es nicht.


----------



## NoSaint (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Ich würde ne recht feine Spinnrute bis etwa max. 15g WG nehmen, oder eine noch leichtere, und einen 1er Meps. Ich hab gute Erfahrugen mit der Farbe kupfer und Äschen gemacht. Ist aber schon ein paar Jährichen her dass ich zuletzt am Bach gesponnen hab  Gezielt habe ich aber noch nicht auf Äschen gesponnen, eher auf Bachforelle und als Beifang war die ein oder andere Äsche dabei.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Farina schrieb:


> Lieber Andre,
> 
> falls es Dir nicht bekannt sein sollte, die Äsche gehört zu einer sehr gefährdeten Fischart in Europa.
> 
> ...


 
Farina, deine Bekleidungsthreads/-Postings sind ja recht amüsant und Satire pur ... aber hier und jetzt hast du dich etwas vergriffen.

@Al-Capone

Spinner der Größe 00 sind gut geeignet ... du solltest 0,5 m vor den Spinner ein kleines Schrotblei aufklemmen, das zieht in Bächen die Schnur etwas unter die Wasseroberfläche und läßt den kleinen Spinner nicht auf der Wasseroberfläche springen.
Tageszeit? Ich habe Äschen in der prallen Mittagssonne immer besser gefangen als früh am morgen #h


----------



## bertman (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

sehr interessante Fragestellung.Sicherlich ist die Äsche an vielen Gewässern geschont, und auch gefährdet. Es gibt aber auch Gewässer, da ist das nicht so! Und was hier ein paar wenige im Board Kundtun, gehörtecht verboten.Man kann und darf Kritik äussern, aber vorher nachdenken hilft eigentlich immer #6 

Zum Thema: Kleine Spinner und ne leichte Spinnrute, wie oben geschrieben sind schon OK. Eventuelle nimmst du ne leichtere Rute, aber es geht hier ja auch eher um die Köder.

Gruß Robert :vik:


----------



## stefan0975 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

...ich hab' auch schon welche auf 2er Mepps gefangen, aber die Größe 00 bzw. 0 in Kupfer ist denk' ich besser...gezielt habe ich es damit aufgrund geringer Bestände in meiner Gegend zwar nicht probiert, aber Zufallsfänge auf oben genannte Köder gab's schon.

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Farina (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Jungs,

Ihr habt recht, der Ton macht die Musik und den Ton den ich angeschlagen habe, war eindeutig zu heftig und dafür entschuldige ich mich hiermit. Sorry.

Trotzdem halte ich es für sehr bedenklich die Äsche gezielt mit dem Spinner zu befischen. Die Äsche hat nicht so ein hartes Maul wie eine Forelle, barsch, Zander oder Hecht und selbst ein 6er Einzelhaken richtet großen Schaden an.

Bitte habt Verständnis für meinen Kampf für eine Fischart die ich sehr Liebe und versuche in unseren Gewässern zu erhalten. Danke.

Farina


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Farina, ich gehe davon aus, dass Du dann nicht gezielt auf Äsche gehst, auch nicht mit der Fliegenrute ...für inkonsequent halte ich Dich nicht und deswegen sehe ich Deine Leidenschaft im Kampf für die Äsche, was wiederum Deinen Ton, für den Du Dich ja entschuldigt hast, verzeilich macht #h

... aber glaube mir, ich habe noch nie eine Äsche am Spinner gehabt, die den Drilling im Maul gehabt hat; Äschen beißen so vorsichtig an den Spinner, dass selbst bei Größe 00 EIN Haken greift; die meisten Äschen haken sich gar nicht auf Drillinge 00 , weil selbst der Köder noch zu groß ist ...


----------



## otto777 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

zum thema äsche auf spinner kann ich leider nichts sagen aber hast du es schon mal mit der fliege ausprobiert?
kann dir sagen macht richtig spaß und kannst sie dann auch schonend wieder zurücksetzten. solltest du mal ausprobieren!

gruß


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



otto777 schrieb:


> zum thema äsche auf spinner kann ich leider nichts sagen aber hast du es schon mal mit der fliege ausprobiert?
> kann dir sagen macht richtig spaß und kannst sie dann auch schonend wieder zurücksetzten. solltest du mal ausprobieren!
> 
> gruß


 
... ebenso mit einem Spinner ...

probiere DU es doch mal aus !


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Die Fliege ist nur ein Problem: das Werfen, ich hatte eine Zeit lang selbst mal versucht zu schwingen, kam nix wirklich gescheites bei rum. Nach einem Kurs ging es, aber nichtsdestrotz ich komme mit Spinnruten und GuFi/Wobbler wesentlich besser zurecht.


----------



## Case (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Ich glaube gezielt auf Äschen zu spinnen lohnt nicht. 
In unserer Donaustrecke gab's vor Jahren wirklich viele Äschen. Aber Fänge auf Spinner waren immer zufällig und selten. Meine Spinneräschen bissen alle auf Mepps Black Furry, Größe 2, Silber mit gelben Punkten.

Case


----------



## Maok (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Moin!

Finde es auch sehr fraglich mit Spinner gezielt auf Äschen zu fischen (aus schon genannten Gründen), aber das muss jeder selber wissen.

Habe früher auch die ein oder andere Äsche beim Spinnfischen auf Forellen gefangen, da ich aber generell keine Äschen entnehme (sind einfach zu tolle Fische), nehme ich lieber ne Fliegenrute um dieser Fischart nachzustellen. Das macht nicht nur mehr Laune, sondern is auch um einiges schonender (mal davon abgesehen, wenn man mit Spinner mit Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken fischt).

Aber dies ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, muss wie gesagt, echt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Wenn man es doch mit Spinner versuchen will, dann sollte man kleine Köder (0er oder 1er) mit oder ohne Vorschaltblei (je nach Gewässer) verwenden. Auch kleine Wobbler gehen gut.

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Jemir (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

ich hatte in der Spree mal eine Äsche als Beifang auf nen 1´er Mepps


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Warum soll eine Fliege auf Äschen schonender sein als ein kleiner Drilling, da Äschen NIE einen Drilling ganz im Maul haben, sondern fischbedingt nur einen Haken wie einen Einzelhaken? .. 
Hier werden wieder mit Vorurteilen mangels eigener Erfahrung argumentiert ... aber Hauptsache auch was gesagt ...

Was ich aber nicht verstehen kann: Wenn für den einen oder den anderen die Äsche so ein toller wertvoller Fisch ist, dann fische ich nicht auf diesen gezielt ! Ich halte das für einen unglaublich verfehltes Verhalten ....


----------



## Maok (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Warum soll eine Fliege auf Äschen schonender sein als ein kleiner Drilling, da Äschen NIE einen Drilling ganz im Maul haben, sondern fischbedingt nur einen Haken wie einen Einzelhaken? ..
> Hier werden wieder mit Vorurteilen mangels eigener Erfahrung argumentiert ... aber Hauptsache auch was gesagt ...
> 
> Was ich aber nicht verstehen kann: Wenn für den einen oder den anderen die Äsche so ein toller wertvoller Fisch ist, dann fische ich nicht auf diesen gezielt ! Ich halte das für einen unglaublich verfehltes Verhalten ....



...fischbedingt nur einen Haken wie einen Einzelhaken?...

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. 

...Ich halte das für einen unglaublich verfehltes Verhalten....

Wenn man mit Schonhaken fischt und den Fisch vorsichtig behandelt, halte ich das nicht für ein unglaublich verfehltes Verhalten, wie Du Dich so schön ausgedrückt hast. 

Außerdem hatte ich auch schon erwähnt, dass Spinnfischen auf Äschen mit Einzel-Schonhaken durchaus schonend ist.

DAS MUSS ABER JEDER FÜR SICH SELBST ENTSCHEIDEN.

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Angler-NRW (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Farina schrieb:


> Lieber Andre,
> 
> falls es Dir nicht bekannt sein sollte, die Äsche gehört zu einer sehr gefährdeten Fischart in Europa.
> 
> ...


Hallo Farina,
Für alle die Farina noch nicht kennen, sucht mal nach seinen Beiträgen im Flifi-Board. Er ist dort so unglaublich beliebt:q, weil er sich dort auch immer so nett benimmt, und mit einer Flifi-Ausrüstung unter 10000 € würde er niemals ans Wasser gehen. 
@Al-Capone: Farina hasst alle Angler, die nicht mit der Fliege fischen. Davon bekommt er schlaflose Nächte.

MFG Basti#h


----------



## Achim_68 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Tut mir einen Gefallen und macht die persönlichen Animositäten unter Euch aus.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

@ Angler-NRW

Farina hat sich doch schon für das Posting hier entschuldigt ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Dann bleibt mir nix andere übrig...
Farina kriegt natürlich auch gleich eine mit für sein Posting 2 hier.
Die nachträgliche Entschuldigung ist für mich nicht ernst zu nehmen, da er 
1.: sein ursprüngliches Posting nicht geändert hat und 
2.: hier im Board eh nur trollt und spammt...
3.: Wir Mods ihn schon lange beobachten
5.: er sich dummerweise jetzt auch noch in ein von mir moderiertes Forum traut... 

Und ansonsten haltet euch an Achims Rat:


> Tut mir einen Gefallen und macht die persönlichen Animositäten unter Euch aus.



Wenns hier weiter geht mit solchen Geschichten wirds auch von meiner Seite aus härter..


----------



## Angler-NRW (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @ Angler-NRW
> 
> Farina hat sich doch schon für das Posting hier entschuldigt ...



Sorry, auch erst jetzt gesehen, hab mein Posting ja auch schon ein wenig selbst editiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Jetzt wars einfach "Pech".
Farina nehmen wir die Entschuldigung nicht ab, Angler-NRW war zu spät dran mit editieren.

In 90 Tagen sind die Punke eh weg, wenn nichts anderes dazu kommt, vielleicht hilfts ja hier Ruhe zu bewahren....

Eine Verwarnung ist ja noch kein Beinbruch, sondern schlicht mal ein "HInweis" drauf, was hier geht und was nicht...

Und hiermit OffTopic endültig durch...


----------



## Farina (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt wars einfach "Pech".
> Farina nehmen wir die Entschuldigung nicht ab,
> 
> Dann lasse es einfach sein#q.
> ...


----------



## Jemir (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Das riecht ja schon nach ner zweiten Verwarnung an einem Tag, einige lernen es nie... #q

Aber damit Farina keinen Herzkasper kriegt kann ich das nächste mal einen Zettel an den Spinner hängen: "Für Äschen tabu"


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



> einige lernen es nie...


Stimmt...


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Jemir schrieb:


> Aber damit Farina keinen Herzkasper kriegt kann ich das nächste mal einen Zettel an den Spinner hängen: "Für Äschen tabu"


 
Das hast du nun falsch verstanden ..

es geht um GEZIELTES Angeln auf Äschen mit Spinner ...
Du mußt also ein Schild an den Spinner hinhängen "Für Äschen" #h..

und wie ich schon sagte, es geht gezielt mit Spinner der Größe 00 und das ist genauso schonend wie mit Fliege.


----------



## Jemir (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

gezieltes Angeln??? |kopfkrat 

dafür nehm ich immer ne Harpune :q:q:q:q

egal, back to topic....


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Jemir schrieb:


> gezieltes Angeln??? |kopfkrat
> 
> dafür nehm ich immer ne Harpune :q:q:q:q
> 
> egal, back to topic....


 
Was das Board doch an Witzbolden birgt |uhoh:


----------



## Farina (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Jemir schrieb:


> einige Moderatoren lernen es nie... #q
> 
> stimmt:vik:


----------



## Jemir (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

hey, sieh nicht immer alles sooooo ernst |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Jetzt ist aber endgültig durch mit OT!!!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

so ..interessantes und in der SACHE durchaus emotionales Thema durch Hinz und Kunz zerschossen .. danke alle später dazugestoßenen #d


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Also ich finde es nicht gut, gezielt auf Äsche mit Spinnern zu angeln. Da die Äsche ein recht kleines Maul hat müsste man dafür für wohl 00, 0 er Mepps nehmen.
Und wo Äschen sind, sind fast immer auch Forellen.
Das hat aber leider zu Folge, dass massenhaft kleine Forellen beißen! Und ihr wisst ja, wie kleine Forellen Spinner inhalieren .. durch's Auge und sonstwie 
Meine Erfahrung ist, dass Äschen sowieso schlecht auf Spinner beißen. Ich kenne ne Stelle, wo ne Menge Äschen und Forellen stehen. Mit Spinner hatte ich da noch nie eine Äsche gefangen ... mit Fliege hingegen viele.

Also wenn Äsche, dann Fliege !

mfg, demo


----------



## Dart (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Und wo Äschen sind, sind fast immer auch Forellen.
> Das hat aber leider zu Folge, dass massenhaft kleine Forellen beißen! Und ihr wisst ja, wie kleine Forellen Spinner inhalieren .. durch's Auge und sonstwie


Das sehe ich auch als das größte Problem, wenn Spinner dann mit Einzelhaken und angedrücktem Wiederhaken.
Gruß Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Haiko (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Al-Capone schrieb:


> ........leider hatte die Äsche bei uns im vorigen Jahr komplett Schonzeit. ........
> MfG
> André


 
Hallo Andre!
Wenn die Äsche komplett Schonzeit hatte, dannn wird das wohl auch seinen Grund haben. Da sollte sich doch die Frage nach dem Spinnfischen auf Äsche gar nicht erst stellen. Dazu fällt mir nur ein, wie das einige polnische Freunde machen. Das "Skelett" eines alten Regenschirms nehmen, an jeden Arm einen Drilling und schön über Grund ziehen. Hilft der Tipp Dir weiter?

@Thomas9904 
Das ist doch wohl ein wenig überzogen mit der Sperrung von Farina. Ich habe Ihn vor einigen Jahren kennengelernt. Er ist ein Wurfgott und gerade was die Äsche angeht ein wahrer Experte. Das ihm die Galle hochkommt, wenn jemand mit Spinner auf Äsche fischen will, ist doch dann wohl nur all zu verständlich.

Schöne Grüsse
Haiko


----------



## Case (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Ich glaube noch nicht mal, dass die Äsche speziell auf Kleinfische " raubt ".
Eher denke ich, dass sie den Spinner für irgend ein Wasserinsekt oder Larve hält. Dafür spricht auch, dass Äschen doch eher auf sehr kleine Spinner gefangen werden.

Case


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

OffTopic an (und nun wirklich zum letzen Mal, sonst hagelts definitiv weitere Verwarnungen)!!!!!!!:


> Er ist ein Wurfgott und gerade was die Äsche angeht ein wahrer Experte.


Ist völlig unerheblich hier fürs Forum. Hier zählt nicht ob jemand Wurfgott oder Experte ist, sondern wie er sich hier verhält.

OffTopic aus (und nun wirklich zum letzen Mal, sonst hagelts definitiv weitere Verwarnungen)!!!!!!!


----------



## HEWAZA (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Ich glaube unabhängig der ganze emotionalen Diskussion das es für das gezielte Fischen auf Äsche erfolgreichere Methoden als das Spinnen gibt.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Ich muss sagen, ich find's gerade schon ein starkes Stück, daß uns die Wäscheleinenschmeisser das Angeln auf eine Fischart verbieten wollen.

Ich kenne mich natülich mit der Äsche nicht sonderlich aus, das gebe ich zu, finde diesen Fisch aber wunderschön und ich könnte wohl selbst keine töten.

Allerdings leuchtet mir nicht ein, warum eine Fliege schonender sein soll, als ein 00er Mepps mit nem kleinen Einzelhaken/Schonhaken.

Der Drill beim Fliegenfischen sieht auch nicht immer so schonend aus. Da hängt der Fisch beim Abfedern teilweise schon halb aus dem Wasser. Ok, als ziemlich brutaler Driller sollte ich vielleicht meine Schnauze halten.

Aber was sollen solche Anfeindungen? Das bestätigt doch nur die Vorurteile über die elitären Flugangler und ihr überhebliches Gehabe. So erntet man jedenfalls keine Symphatie. Ein paar mehr Informationen über die Äsche und vielleicht mal ein paar Fakten, um solche Aussagen zu unterlegen vermisse ich auch.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Ich habe Äschen bisher auch nur auf kleinste Spinner (am besten 0 oder 00) gefangen. Das war aber immer Beifang beim Forellenangeln, geziehlt habe ich das nicht gemacht.

Beim Fischen mit größeren Spinnern ab Größe 2 habe ich in deisem Gewässer weder Forellen noch Äschen gefangen, mit dem 1er Spinner, den ich dort meistens einsetze, beissen zwar Forellen, aber keine Äschen. Zumindest bei mir...

Bei den Forellen konnte ich hingegen keinen Unterschied festmachen, was die Spinnergröße in Relation zur Fischgröße angeht, da fange ich genauso die 45er auf 00 wie die 15er auf 1er Mepps... Da scheint mir die Stellenwahl viel entscheidender zu sein.

Prinzipiell gebe ich aber HEWAZA recht:

für Äsche scheint es mir wesentlich bessere Methoden zu geben als das Spinnfischen.


----------



## GiantKiller (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Al-Capone schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand schon Erfahrung gemacht hat, gezielt auf Äsche mit Spinner zu angeln. Ich hatte im vorigen Jahr zufällig mal eine schöne 40er Äsche beim Spinnen auf Forelle gefangen (mit einem 2er Mepps), leider hatte die Äsche bei uns im vorigen Jahr komplett Schonzeit. Was ist also eure Erfahrung, welche Größe von Spinnern, welche Tageszeit usw. was euch so einfällt zu dem Thema.
> 
> ...



Auf Äschen eignen sich auch nach meiner erfahrung nur kleinste spinner, also Gr. 0 und kleiner, besser sind aber sog. *spinnfliegen*.


[schade dass wir auf den guten farina verzichten müssen.
seine bornierte und provokante art war immer unterhaltsam.
vielleicht gibt man ihm ja nach etwas bedenkzeit noch eine chance.]


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Case schrieb:


> Ich glaube noch nicht mal, dass die Äsche speziell auf Kleinfische " raubt ".
> Eher denke ich, dass sie den Spinner für irgend ein Wasserinsekt oder Larve hält. Dafür spricht auch, dass Äschen doch eher auf sehr kleine Spinner gefangen werden.
> 
> Case


 
so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Haiko (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> OffTopic an (und nun wirklich zum letzen Mal, sonst hagelts definitiv weitere Verwarnungen)!!!!!!!:
> 
> Ist völlig unerheblich hier fürs Forum. Hier zählt nicht ob jemand Wurfgott oder Experte ist, sondern wie er sich hier verhält.
> 
> OffTopic aus (und nun wirklich zum letzen Mal, sonst hagelts definitiv weitere Verwarnungen)!!!!!!!


 
Off Topic wieder an (Ich will auch mal eine Verwarnung)!!!

*Ich finde es schon wichtig und gut, dass sich hier auch mal Experten melden. Sonst könnte ich mich ja gleich wieder im FFF rumtreiben.*

Off Topic wieder aus (Ich will auch mal eine Verwarnung)!!!

FREE FARINA!!!:vik:


----------



## megger (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Normalerweise überlese ich eigentlich solche Äusserungen, aber das hier ist ja nur zu lächerlich! Als ob man sich nicht schon genug über militante Catch&Releaser ärgern muss. Und schwupp, da kommen auf einmal nicht weniger militante Fliegenquäler aus den Weiten des Boards, um einem neugierigen Spinnfischer so mal richtig die Laune zu verderben. Diese Reaktionen sind in meinen augen sowas von überzogen, da wird einem Übel. Beruhigt euch doch mal!


Und was Äschen angeht, da kannst Du es wirklich nur mit den kleinsten Spinnern versuchen. Die größeren haben die bei mir früer auch nur angestubst. Heute gibt es bei uns leider fast keine Äschen mehr, aber da sind die Spinnfischer bestimmt nicht schuld.


Petri

Megger


----------



## frogile (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Also ich muss *Farina *teilweise recht geben. Lass doch die Äschen in Ruhe, es gibt doch so viele andere Fische die nicht gefährdet sind (Das gilt auch für die Fliegenfischer). Aber jedem das seine, ich will dir da nicht reinreden.
Ansonsten ist es glaub recht schwer mit nem Spinner ne Äsche zu fangen, aber nicht unmöglich .


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



frogile schrieb:


> Also ich muss *Farina *teilweise recht geben. Lass doch die Äschen in Ruhe, es gibt doch so viele andere Fische die nicht gefährdet sind (Das gilt auch für die Fliegenfischer). Aber jedem das seine, ich will dir da nicht reinreden.
> Ansonsten ist es glaub recht schwer mit nem Spinner ne Äsche zu fangen, aber nicht unmöglich .


 
1. Du gibts Farina Recht?? |kopfkrat Dann hast du seine Postings im Board nicht verfolgt ... erläßt ja Äschen nicht in Ruhe, er fängt sie ja gezielt, eben nur nicht mit Spinner;

2. Du "glaubst" es ? ... das ist das Problem, dass soviele glauben ... |rolleyes ...

schon wieder einer hier im Thread, der nichts weiß, aber glaubt 
(wie hier z.B.:


otto777 schrieb:


> zum thema äsche auf spinner kann ich leider nichts sagen aber hast du ...


)
und deswegen betet ...  

... wir sollten uns langsam von Glaubensfragen lösen, dann dann kommt Gewissheit ins Spiel und Wissen und Aufklärung ... #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Also meine bescheidene Meinung zum Thema lautet, daß es VÖLLIG egal ist, mit welcher Methode eien Äsche gefangen wird, entscheident ist wie der Angler mit dem Fisch umgeht und wie gut er die Methode beherrscht die er anwendet.

Mein Opa hat Äschen mit Wurm, Maden und anderen Naturködern gefangen... Wen sich der Angler auskennt und seine Methode zu nutzen weiß, ist auch das waidgerecht.

Hat schon mal jemand mit treibendem Wurm auf Sicht im Bach gefischt?
Die meißten vermutlich nicht, sonst wüßten sie, wie kunstvoll diese Methode sein kann und würden sich nicht oberlehrerhaft verhalten!

Schönen Tag noch #h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... erläßt ja Äschen nicht in Ruhe, er fängt sie ja gezielt, eben nur nicht mit Spinner



Das ist ja das lustige... Es soll bloß keiner auf Äsche angeln, weil der Fisch dabei verletzt werden könnte. Ausser farina selbst - das mögen die Fische nämlich, vermutlich fischt er ohne haken und erfreut sich an der steigenden und beissenden Äsche! #6

Aber meine zugegebenermassen kleinen Erfahrungen mit der Fliegenrute auf Äsche sind durchaus positiv, zumindest wesentlich besser als mit Spinner! :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand mit treibendem Wurm auf Sicht im Bach gefischt?
> Die meißten vermutlich nicht, sonst wüßten sie, wie kunstvoll diese Methode sein kann und würden sich nicht oberlehrerhaft verhalten!



Und Spaß bringt das ganze auch noch, vor allem ist es auch sehr erfolgreich, da wo es erlaubt ist. :m

Man muss halt nur sehr schnell anschlagen, damit mit keine kleinen Fische,insbesondere Forellen, verangelt...#t


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Man muss halt nur sehr schnell anschlagen, damit mit keine kleinen Fische,insbesondere Forellen, verangelt



Genau das meine ich natürlich, wenn ich schreibe:



> Wen sich der Angler auskennt und seine Methode zu nutzen weiß, ist auch das waidgerecht.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

zum Äschenfischen mit Spinner schreibe ich dann besser nichts, da ich nicht verwarnt werden möchte.
Wie kommen aber bitte 6 (sechs) Verwarnungen zustande, wenn F. in diesem Thread einmal verwarnt werden sollte?
Liegt da vielleicht ein Systemfehler vor?

Danke.


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zum Äschenfischen mit Spinner schreibe ich dann besser nichts, da ich nicht verwarnt werden möchte.
> Wie kommen aber bitte 6 (sechs) Verwarnungen zustande, wenn F. in diesem Thread einmal verwarnt werden sollte?
> ...


 

Ich denke mal es sind drei verwarnungen a´ 2 Punkte 

Gruß Mike


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zum Äschenfischen mit Spinner schreibe ich dann besser nichts, da ich nicht verwarnt werden möchte.


 
Schreib doch mnal deine Erfahrungen dazu !

Wirst doch fähig sein, diese sachlich vorzutragen |kopfkrat


----------



## Stachelritter86 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

So, die Äsche. Ich hab sowohl Äschen schon mit Naturködern (Würmer und auch Mais) gefangen als auch mit Spinnern. Beides ist bei uns im Vereinsgewässer erlaubt und in meinen Augen auch legitim. Es werden Äschen und Forellen besetzt, aber es schwimmen auch andere Fischarten rum, die ich beangeln will, so kann ich von vornherein nicht über die eventuellen Abnehmer meiner Köder entscheiden. Und da bei uns die Entnahme von 2 Salmoniden pro Tag erlaubt ist und ich bis jetzt durch die Größe meiner Spinner auch keine Untermaßigen gefangen habe, finde ich es legitim, mit Spinner und anderen Ködern in der Forellenregion zu angeln. 

Warum manche Fliegenfischer die Äsche als ausschließlich mit der Fliege zu beangelnden Fisch klassifizieren ist mir schleierhaft, weil es dafür schlichtweg keine Legitimation gibt. Da muss schon der Gewässereigner das Wasser als Fliegenstrecke kennzeichnen, damit das klar geregelt ist. Der Gesetzgeber sieht aber nicht vor, dass die Äsche nur mit Fliegen beangelt werden dürfe. 

Auch ist die Anzahl der mit der Spinnrute gefangenen Äschen weit unter den Fängen der Flugangler, die ja über die speziellen Äschenköder (Nymphen) verfügen. Deswegen sehe ich es nicht gerechtfertigt, Spinnfischern, wie F. fordert, das Angeln mit Spinnern in der Forellenregion, die nicht explizit als Flugstrecke ausgeschrieben ist, zu verbieten. 

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Regensburg 

Markus


----------



## Al-Capone (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Wenn ich gewußt hätte was meine Frage hier auslöst hätte ich sie nicht gestellt! #q

Zuerst einmal muß ich sagen das mir natürlich bekannt ist das die Äsche ein seltener und *wunderschöner* Fisch ist!

Als nächstes muß ich sagen, das sich durch das *eine Jahr Schonzeit* für die Äsche bei uns, der Äschenbestand sich so gut erholt hat, das es *wirklich viele* Äschen gibt! #6

Als nächstes zum Thema Angeln mit Drilling, habe ich beim Forellenangeln schon so negative Erfahrungen, das selbst untermaßige Fische einen 2er Mepps bis tief im Rachen stecken hatten und es mir sehr leid tat diese auf Grund Ihrer Verletzungen merzen zu müssen, das ich meine Spinner schon vor längerer Zeit umgestellt habe. Und zwar erst mal eine Nummer größer (3er Mepps) dann Drilling ab und Einfachhaken dran, später dann (durch testen) an den Einfachhaken (Wurmhaken) einen  kleinen Twisterschwanz drauf. Das hat die Vorteile, das man erstens weniger Hänger an Wurzeln etc. hat, zweitens meistens nur größere Forellen am Haken sind (die kleineren bekommen dieses Kombi anscheinend nicht so richtig ins Maul) und drittens das der Haken schonender zu entfernen geht als ein Drilling!#6

Jetzt zum Thema Fliegenfischen. Dies habe ich auch schon probiert. Dafür habe ich von einem älteren erfahrenen Fliegenfischer sogar eine ganze Schachtel mit selbstgebundenen Fliegen bekommen. Mit diesen und auch mit gekauften Fliegen hatte ich keinen Erfolg, obwohl die Äschen (als ich es Abends probierte) wie verrückt gestiegen sind. Ich vermute das es an meiner Unerfahrenheit lag, die Fliege auf dem Wasser richig anzubieten, denn mit dem auswerfen an sich klappt es eigentlich schon sehr gut. 

Und nach einigen erfolglosen Abenden mit der Fliegenrute am  Wasser und meinem Zufallsfang im vorigen Jahr stellte sich mir nun die Frage, welche Erfahrung andere Angler mit der Spinnangelei auf Äsche gemacht haben. Im übrigen ist bei uns an den Flüssen nur Spinnangeln und Fliegenfischen erlaubt.

MfG
André

PS: Im übrigen wäre ich schon voll zufrieden und glücklich, wenn ich in diesem Jahr eine oder zwei maßige Äschen fangen würde!


----------



## frogile (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> 1. Du gibts Farina Recht?? |kopfkrat Dann hast du seine Postings im Board nicht verfolgt ... erläßt ja Äschen nicht in Ruhe, er fängt sie ja gezielt, eben nur nicht mit Spinner;



Stimmt  ich hab den Thread echt net verfolgt  *erwischt*

ich "glaube" dass es schwer mit spinner zu fischen, da ich es noch nie versucht habe. aber es wäre besser ich würde den thread lesen oder einfach nix schreiben


----------



## Felix 1969 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hatte schon Äschen als Beifang beim Forellenfischen.Köder war ein Spinner Gr.1 in einem sehr hellen Kupferton.


Felix


----------



## maesox (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

habe auch schon Äschen auf Kleinstspinner gefangen. eine ging mir auf einen Rapala Countdown 3cm im Gegenbogenf. Design.

Mir sind die Äschen aber beim Döbelfischen als "Beifang" auf die KUKÖ gegangen.

Am liebsten fange ich Äschen mit der Fliegenrute. Egal ob Nümphe,Naß oder Trockenfliege - für ich ist das die schönste Art und die "Humanste",da ich Äschen am liebsten im Wasser sehe und sie mit dieser Angelmethode noch im Wasser schonend vom Haken lösen kann!! 


Viele Grüße
Matze


PS: Bemüht euch mal wieder normal miteinander umzugehen!!!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

hier mal ein Bild von einer schönen Äsche.
Wie man sieht, hätte dieser Fisch kein Problem, einen 7 cm Rapala voll zu nehmen.
Der Fisch wurde natürlich auf Trockenfliege gefangen.

http://img395.*ih.us/img395/3093/eschegv1.jpg

Auch normale Äschen zwischen 30 und 35 cm haben kein Problem, einen 1er oder 2er Mepps mit Drilling voll zu nehmen. Das Ergebnis sieht dann so wie bei einer 20er Forelle aus:
Das Maul ist voll vernagelt und der Fisch ohne schwerwiegende Verletzungen nicht mehr zurückzusetzen.

Lob den Spinnfischern, die ihre Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken, wenn möglich ohne Widerhaken austauschen. So gerüstet ist dem gezielten Angeln auf Äschen natürlich nichts Negatives abzugewinnen.
Sind wir aber mal ehrlich: Höchsten 1-2% aller Spinnfischer rüsten ihre Spinner um und das auch nur, wenn sie durch Auflagen dazu gezwungen werden.

Ich halte es für verwerflich, gezielt mit drillingsbewehrten Kunstködern auf Äschen zu fischen (verangeln).

Schade finde ich es, dass Farina wegen eines Beitrag gleich drei Verwarnungen erhalten hat und somit gesperrt wurde. Vielleicht hat ein Moderator ja etwas überreagiert und sich durch ein anderes Mitglied auch noch zu weiteren Verwarnungen hinreißen lassen.
Ich denke, dass Farina nur helfen wollte und sich in der Wortwahl etwas vergriffen hat.
Eine Verwarnung ist doch eigentlich dafür vorgesehen, um ein Mitglied auf eine Verfehlung aufmerksam zu machen und es auf den richtigen Weg zurück zu führen.
Eine sofortige Sperrung hilft doch nicht.

Wie auch immer.
TL.


----------



## kof (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

hi thilo.

hängt die äsche in deiner butze? hoffe nicht....

ansonsten gebe ich dir -bis auf den passus betreffs des "abstylewächters F."- absolut recht.

cheerio,
marc


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Die Äsche hängt draußen - wegen des Thymiangeruchs, aber nicht bei mir.


----------



## froxter (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Sind wir aber mal ehrlich: Höchsten 1-2% aller Spinnfischer rüsten ihre Spinner um und das auch nur, wenn sie durch Auflagen dazu gezwungen werden.



Kleiner Einspruch....
Einige meiner Effzett tragen einen einzelnen Schonhaken. 
Und zwar OHNE entsprechende Auflagen. Und ich war bislang noch an keinem Gewässer mit Äschenbestand - aber auch Bachforellen haben eine entsprechend schonende Behandlung verdient. Selbst wenn sie, wie man hier gelegentlich den Eindruck gewinnen könnte, nicht den Stellenwert einer Äsche haben.

BTW: Kann man eigentlich auch fertige "Schonspinner" kaufen? Habe bei meinen Händlern in der Nähe nix gefunden...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

@ froxter:
Lob und Anerkennung!
Du hast das Problem erkannt!

Bei großen Forellen ab ca. 35 cm wäre ein Drilling m. M. gar kein so großes Problem. Da hängt meist nur ein Haken. Bei den jedoch zu schonenden Kleinfischen (auch 15er beißen schon auf große Spinner), ist fast immer das Maul vernagelt.


----------



## PureContact (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:





froxter schrieb:


> Kleiner Einspruch....
> Einige meiner Effzett tragen einen einzelnen Schonhaken.
> Und zwar OHNE entsprechende Auflagen. Und ich war bislang noch an keinem Gewässer mit Äschenbestand - aber auch Bachforellen haben eine entsprechend schonende Behandlung verdient. Selbst wenn sie, wie man hier gelegentlich den Eindruck gewinnen könnte, nicht den Stellenwert einer Äsche haben.
> 
> BTW: Kann man eigentlich auch fertige "Schonspinner" kaufen? Habe bei meinen Händlern in der Nähe nix gefunden...


|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Veröffentlichen von PN`s oder Auszügen ist rechtswidrig..


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



froxter schrieb:


> BTW: Kann man eigentlich auch fertige "Schonspinner" kaufen? Habe bei meinen Händlern in der Nähe nix gefunden...


 
Cormoran hat sie im Angebot ...


du wirst ertsmal staunen, wie groß der Einzelhaken ist .. er wird die zu groß vorkommen, ist es aber nicht ...
und die Aussteigerquote sinkt enorm gegenüber einem Drilling ... alleine deswegen schon ein grund umzusteigen #6...


solttest du aber den Widerhaken mit einer Zange an/bzw abklemmen, wirst du kaum zumindest einen Fisch mehr keschern, die springen dir alle ab ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Mit Widerhaken spielt es keine Rolle ob Drilling oder nicht. Da gibt es ja diese vielzitierte Studie über Hakmortalität...

Da wird eindeutig gesagt, dass die Wunden, die durch den Widerhaken entstehen, das entscheidende Problem sind.

Also kann man dann auch mit Drillingen auf Äschen fischen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Also kann man dann auch mit Drillingen auf Äschen fischen.


 
Uli, du hast recht, die Frage Drilling und ERinzelhaken ist nicht sonderlich relevant, besonders auch deswegen, weil eben kaum eine Äsche beim spinnen den Drilling drinnen hat, sondern nur einen Schenkel ...#h

aber dieser Thread zeigt wiederum, wie Angler, die in der Sache keine Erfahrung haben, ihre Meinung vertreten, und dies eben mangels Argumenten mit dementsprechenden Tonfall  ...

anstatt denen zuhören, die etwas konstruktives beitragen können, daraus lernen, Vorurteile abzubauen und sich Wissen aneignen, um in der konkreten Situation dann auch richtiges anwenden können ... so entwicklet man sich eigentlich weiter ...

aber Haupsache, was gesagt ist auch gred und zeigt, dass man gescheid ist ... |rolleyes


----------



## Blauzahn (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> anstatt denen zuhören, die etwas konstruktives beitragen können, daraus lernen, Vorurteile abzubauen und sich Wissen aneignen, um in der konkreten Situation dann auch richtiges anwenden können ... so entwicklet man sich eigentlich weiter ...



und ich ergänze mit einem Zitat...

*Es ist fast unmöglich, die Fackel der Wahrheit durch ein Gedränge zu tragen, ohne jemandem den Bart zu versengen.
*(Georg Christoph Lichtenberg)


----------



## kof (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Die Äsche hängt draußen - wegen des Thymiangeruchs, aber nicht bei mir.



ach so, die äsche ist also frisch *g

irgendwie erinnern mich präparate immer an die bude vom schlucke aus bangboombang ....


----------



## Al-Capone (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Ich habe mich jetzt nach einigen Versuchen mit kleinsten Spinnern dazu entschlossen dies sein zu lassen und werde jetzt fleißig mit der Fliegenrute üben!#6

Da kann das Fangergebnis auf keinen Fall schlechter aussehen!

Mit der Spinnrute geht es nur noch auf Forelle.
Aber trotzdem fand ich es interessant so viele verschiedene Meinungen zu hören.

MfG

André


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

also ich fische schon seit 3 jahren mit meinem Vater an einem kleinen forellenbach in welchem auch Äschen vorkommen! .... Wir fischen ausschließlich mit der Fliege !!

wir fischten meist mit mittelgroßen Nymphen,Trockenfliegen, und Streamern jedoch .......:

bis zum ende der diesjährigen schonzeit hatten wir zusammen erst erst 1ne Äsche gefangen ( also ich hab se gefangen aber das zusammen war zur verdeutlichung das mein vater auch keine besseren erfolge hatte) erst seit ich kleine selbsgebunde goldkopfnymphen benutze fang ich fast so viele äschen wie Forellen !! 

is auf jeden Fall ein wunderbarer Fisch und ich finde wenn die möglichkeit besteht ihn schonen mit kleinen haken ohne Wiederhaken zu beangeln sollte man erst gar nicht darüber nachdenken ob es lohnt auf zufallsfänge mit der spinnrute zu hoffen !!!

trotzdem ein sehr interessantes thema und ich bin gespannt wie sich das hier noch so entwickelt insbesondere weil ja einige mal ausprobieren wollten mit fliege auf äsche zu gehen !


----------



## Haiko (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Al-Capone schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt nach einigen Versuchen mit kleinsten Spinnern dazu entschlossen dies sein zu lassen und werde jetzt fleißig mit der Fliegenrute üben!#6
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...


 
Hallo Andre!
Eine weise Entscheidung. Du hast geschrieben, dass Du trotz steigender Äschen keinen Biss hattest. Natürlich kann es auch an der Präsentation liegen aber dann musst Du schon jedesmal die Fliege in einem dicken Knäul ablegen. Meines Erachtens liegt es eher an der Wahl der Fliege. Ein auf der ganzen Welt fängiges Muster ist eine auf einen 18-24 er Haken gebundene CDC in grau (Manchmal geht auch schwarz oder braun). Körper nur aus Bindeseide und fertig ist DIE Äschenfliege. Kann man auch kaufen.
Viel Erfog!

@Thomas0815

Danke!

Haiko


----------



## Tisie (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hallo André,



Al-Capone schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt nach einigen Versuchen mit kleinsten Spinnern dazu entschlossen dies sein zu lassen und werde jetzt fleißig mit der Fliegenrute üben!#6


das ist eine gute und vernünftige Entscheidung. Und es wird Dir Spaß machen 

@Toni:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> aber dieser Thread zeigt wiederum, wie Angler, die in der Sache keine Erfahrung haben, ihre Meinung vertreten, und dies eben mangels Argumenten mit dementsprechenden Tonfall  ...
> 
> anstatt denen zuhören, die etwas konstruktives beitragen können, daraus lernen, Vorurteile abzubauen und sich Wissen aneignen, um in der konkreten Situation dann auch richtiges anwenden können ... so entwicklet man sich eigentlich weiter ...
> 
> aber Haupsache, was gesagt ist auch gred und zeigt, dass man gescheid ist ... |rolleyes


Du plusterst Dich hier ziemlich auf. Auch Deine Meinung kann durch andere Erfahrungen widerlegt werden (s.u.), also schalt mal einen Gang runter.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Uli, du hast recht, die Frage Drilling und ERinzelhaken ist nicht sonderlich relevant, besonders auch deswegen, weil eben kaum eine Äsche beim spinnen den Drilling drinnen hat, sondern nur einen Schenkel ...#h


Ich hatte schon kleine Äschen als Beifang, die den Drilling voll drin hatten. Eine große Äsche von >40cm zieht sich auch einen größeren Drilling voll rein, das ist überhaupt kein Problem.

Außerdem schreibst Du selber, daß die Aussteigerquote mit dem Einzelhaken gegenüber dem Drilling viel kleiner ist, also warum für Äschen einen Drilling verwenden?



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> solttest du aber den Widerhaken mit einer Zange an/bzw abklemmen, wirst du kaum zumindest einen Fisch mehr keschern, die springen dir alle ab ...


Auch diesbez. habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht ...

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Rhxnxr (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> solttest du aber den Widerhaken mit einer Zange an/bzw abklemmen, wirst du kaum zumindest einen Fisch mehr keschern, die springen dir alle ab ...



das bezweifle ich stark...nur vielspringer wie z.B. Regenbogenforellen verabschieden sich das ein oder andere mal öfter.Bf und Äsche springen kaum/nie wenn man sie normal drillt,und auf Zug gehalten fällt kein Haken einfach raus.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Tisie schrieb:


> @Toni:
> 
> 
> Du plusterst Dich hier ziemlich auf. Auch Deine Meinung kann durch andere Erfahrungen widerlegt werden (s.u.), also schalt mal einen Gang runter.


 
Wenn Du meine Posting wirklich gelesen hast, dann habe ich meine Aussage auf die Ratschläge von Leuten bezogen, die selbst geschreiben haben, dass sie selbst keine Erfahrung haben und nur glauben und vermuten...

siehe hierzu z.B. mein Posting 48 im Thread
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2106454&postcount=48

Deswegen habe ich auch darum gebeten, dass sich hier Leute zu Wort melden, die tatsächlich praktische Erfahrung haben ...

Du solltest einfach mal im Zusammenhang lesen, das würde die Sache für dich erleichtern ... und deine beleidigenden Worte ersparen !


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Tisie schrieb:


> @Toni:
> 
> 
> Außerdem schreibst Du selber, daß die Aussteigerquote mit dem Einzelhaken gegenüber dem Drilling viel kleiner ist, also warum für Äschen einen Drilling verwenden?


 
Habe NIE hier gesagt, dass ich Verfechter der Drillinge beim Spinnfischen bin ... ich bin wegen der Aussteigerquote schon lange gerade in Fließgewässern auf Einzelhaken bei Spinnern umgestiegen, was du auch in anderen Threads lesen kannst.

Lese einfach mal meine Postings zusammenhängend, dann wirst du verstehen ...



Tisie schrieb:


> Toni_1962 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > solttest du aber den Widerhaken mit einer Zange an/bzw abklemmen, wirst du kaum zumindest einen Fisch mehr keschern, die springen dir alle ab ...
> ...


 
das war eine Antwort auf die Frage 



froxter schrieb:


> - aber auch *Bachforellen* haben eine entsprechend schonende Behandlung verdient.
> BTW: Kann man eigentlich auch *fertige "Schonspinner"* kaufen? Habe bei meinen Händlern in der Nähe nix gefunden...


 
Also lese doch einfach mal das nächste mal den Thread von Anfang an. Das erleichtert das Verstehen eines Postings im Kontext einer Diskussion, die sich auf andere Postings aufbaut, sehr :m


----------



## florianparske (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... die Frage Drilling und ERinzelhaken ist nicht sonderlich relevant, ...


 
Also zunächst mal zur Klarstellung: Was ich jetzt schreibe, ist meine eigene Erfahrung. Ich möchte niemanden vorwerfen, er sagt etwas falsches o.Ä.

Ich angle seit mehreren Jahren an unseren zwei Forellenflüsschen. Früher habe ich auch mit Drilling geangelt und festgestellt, dass vor allem kleine Forellen meist mind. 2 oder alle 3 Haken im Maul hatten. Das macht ein schonendes Zurücksetzten sehr schwer.
Nun kam eine Einschränkung seitens des Vereins, dass nur noch mit Einzelhaken und wenn möglich ohne Wiederhaken gefischt werden darf. Zunächst war ich nicht sehr begeistert davon und probierte den Einzelhaken ohne Wiederhaken aus.
Da sich nach einiger Zeit herausstellte, dass ich so die meisten Fische (ich rede hauptsächlich von Forellen) im Drill verlor, bin ich auf Einzelhaken mit Wiederhaken umgestiegen.
Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass ich viel weniger Fische im Drill verlor, aber gleichzeitig die untermaßigen Fische trotz Wiederhaken, sehr schonend zurücksetzen konnte. Also bin ich bis heute beim Einzelhaken mit Wiederhaken geblieben und behaupte jetzt einfach mal von mir, dass ich sehr schonend mit den Fischen umgehe. Das macht aber auch alles die Erfahrung würde ich sagen...

Zum Thema Äschen:
Ich angel eigentlich fast ausschließlich mit 2er Spinnern (4g) auf Forellen. Dabei habe ich, immer häufiger werdend, regelmäßig Äschen als Beifang. Meist sind das Fische um die 20-25cm, aber diese Jahr konnte ich schon eine 30er und eine 32er erwischen. Natürlich habe ich diese schonend wieder freigelassen!
Also kann man sehen, dass auch kleinere Äschen vor einem 2er Spinner nicht halt machen.
Für das gezielte Angeln auf Äschen sehe ich allerdings andere Methoden (Fliege, Naturköder) erfolgreicher, wobei ich das Naturköderangeln hier nicht empfehlen würde, da dort, wenn man nicht gerade auf Sicht angeln kann, doch oft Kleinfische verangelt werden (habe ich bei Kontrollen an unserem Gewässer erlebt).

Bis dahin!
Und seit nett zueinander!

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



florianparske schrieb:


> Toni_1962 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > _... die Frage Drilling und ERinzelhaken ist nicht sonderlich relevant, ..._
> > |rolleyes


 
Du hat den Satz aus meinem Posting KOMPLTT aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ... |uhoh: ... ich bitte schon darum, beim Zitieren von mir, meine Worte SINNGEMÄSS und VOLLSTÄNDIG darzustellen und zu verwenden ...!!
Dein Posting ist findet inhaltlich meine Zustimmung, aber es baut NICHT auf meine von dir zitierten Worte auf !!! Falscher Einstieg!!



florianparske schrieb:


> Ich angle seit mehreren Jahren an unseren zwei Forellenflüsschen. Früher habe ich auch mit Drilling geangelt und festgestellt, dass vor allem kleine Forellen meist mind. 2 oder alle 3 Haken im Maul hatten. Das macht ein schonendes Zurücksetzten sehr schwer.
> Nun kam eine Einschränkung seitens des Vereins, dass nur noch mit Einzelhaken und wenn möglich ohne Wiederhaken gefischt werden darf. Zunächst war ich nicht sehr begeistert davon und probierte den Einzelhaken ohne Wiederhaken aus.
> Da sich nach einiger Zeit herausstellte, dass ich so die meisten Fische (ich rede hauptsächlich von Forellen) im Drill verlor, bin ich auf Einzelhaken mit Wiederhaken umgestiegen.
> Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass ich viel weniger Fische im Drill verlor, aber gleichzeitig die untermaßigen Fische trotz Wiederhaken, sehr schonend zurücksetzen konnte. Also bin ich bis heute beim Einzelhaken mit Wiederhaken geblieben und behaupte jetzt einfach mal von mir, dass ich sehr schonend mit den Fischen umgehe. Das macht aber auch alles die Erfahrung würde ich sagen...


 
genau mein Reden !!!

siehe:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> du wirst ertsmal staunen, wie groß der Einzelhaken ist .. er wird die zu groß vorkommen, ist es aber nicht ...
> und die Aussteigerquote sinkt enorm gegenüber einem Drilling ... alleine deswegen schon ein grund umzusteigen #6...


 


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... ich bin wegen der Aussteigerquote schon lange gerade in Fließgewässern auf Einzelhaken bei Spinnern umgestiegen, was du auch in anderen Threads lesen kannst.


 


florianparske schrieb:


> Zum Thema Äschen:
> Ich angel eigentlich fast ausschließlich mit 2er Spinnern (4g) auf Forellen. Dabei habe ich, immer häufiger werdend, regelmäßig Äschen als Beifang. Meist sind das Fische um die 20-25cm, aber diese Jahr konnte ich schon eine 30er und eine 32er erwischen. Natürlich habe ich diese schonend wieder freigelassen!
> Also kann man sehen, dass auch kleinere Äschen vor einem 2er Spinner nicht halt machen.


 
Eben !!! Noch besser ist ein Spinner der Göße 00 mit einem vorgeschalteten kleinem Bleischrot


----------



## Tisie (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hi Toni,

ich habe vor meiner ersten Antwort den gesamten Thread gelesen, um mir ein zusammenhängendes Gesamtbild zu machen. Und ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung ... ich finde es nicht gut, wenn sinngemäß geschrieben wird, daß man mit Drilling auf Äschen fischen kann, weil bei Äschen sowieso nur eine Flunke im Maul hängt. Mich stören daran drei Dinge:

- Deine generelle Aussage stimmt einfach nicht, ich habe in der Praxis schon andere Erfahrungen gemacht (Drilling komplett im Äschenmaul)
- Angler, die diese gegenteiligen Erfahrungen nicht haben, werden durch Deine Aussage zur (Weiter-)Nutzung des Drillings ermutigt (weil ja angeblich sowieso nur eine Flunke im Äschenmaul hängt) - die Folgen für untermaßige Fische sind klar und wurden hier schon beschrieben
- mir gefällt die Art nicht, wie Du hier Deine persönlichen Erfahrungen und Deine Meinung als allgemeingültig darstellst und im Gegenzug andere kritisierst ... Du belehrst andere, daß sie Vorurteile abbauen und sich Wissen aneignen sollen, um in der konkreten Situation dann richtig zu handeln und sich weiter zu entwicklen, aber handelst Du auch selbst nach dieser Maxime?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## florianparske (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Du hat den Satz aus meinem Posting KOMPLTT aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ... |uhoh: ... ich bitte schon darum, beim Zitieren von mir, meine Worte SINNGEMÄSS und VOLLSTÄNDIG darzustellen und zu verwenden ...!!
> Dein Posting ist findet inhaltlich meine Zustimmung, aber es baut NICHT auf meine von dir zitierten Worte auf !!! Falscher Einstieg!!


Entschuldige bitte, dass ich deinen Beitrag, bzw. nur einen kleinen Teil daraus, als Aufhänger für meinen Beitrag genommen habe. Ich hab nur nach einem kleinen Ausschnitt aus den vorherigen Beiträgen gesucht, um eine Verknüpfung zum hauptsächlichen Inhalt meines Beitrges herzustellen.

Ich habe daraus gelernt und such mir das nächste Mal einen Beitagsschnipsel von jemand Anderen aus.

Ich bitte nochmals um Entschuldigung.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Toni,
> 
> - mir gefällt die Art nicht, wie Du hier Deine persönlichen Erfahrungen und Deine Meinung als allgemeingültig darstellst und im Gegenzug andere kritisierst ... Du belehrst andere, daß sie Vorurteile abbauen und sich Wissen aneignen sollen, um in der konkreten Situation dann richtig zu handeln und sich weiter zu entwicklen, aber handelst Du auch selbst nach dieser Maxime?
> 
> Gruß, Matthias


 
Hallo Matthias,

du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden, obwohl es doch sehr einfach ist:

ich belehre keinen anderen und halte meine Ansicht nicht als die richtige ..möchte ja Erfahrungsaustausch ..

aber:

ich kritisiere Leute, die eine Behauptung aufstellen und dann sagen, sie wissen es aber nicht, weil sie keine Erfahrung haben ...
Leute die Tipps geben und gegen etwas sprechen, von dem sie nach eigener Aussage aber keine Ahnung haben ...

konkrete Beispiele dazu habe ich dir ja gepostet

Tja, Matthias, an sich sehr einfach zu verstehen, wenn man es wollte ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



florianparske schrieb:


> Ich habe daraus gelernt und such mir das nächste Mal einen Beitagsschnipsel von jemand Anderen aus.


 
Warum brauchst du denn überhaupt einen Beitragsschnipsel? Deine Meinung ist doch wertvoller und glaubwürdiger, wenn du sie so bringst, dass keiner sich falsch zitiert fühlst. |wavey: ... ich schreibe dir gerne aber auch Vorworte 

.. Du kannst mich gerne wieder zitieren, aber dann sinngemäß und richtig ...


----------



## Dart (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Nu seid mal alle wieder lieb miteinand |smlove2:
es wurde doch bislang alles ausreichend diskutiert
Neue Erkenntnisse verspreche ich mir nicht wirklich von dem Trööt.
Schade ist eher das er Aufhänger für die Sperrung eines Users wurde, auch wenn ich das nicht wirklich beurteilen kann und mag
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Äsche? Hätte mich auch interessiert! Vorne im Trööt war es ja noch nett und lehrreich; ab Seite 2 hätte die Schliessung vermutlich zur Vermeidung von Verwarnungen und Sperrungen geführt.
@Dart= So isset!
Haben wir noch irgendwo einen Äschentrööt?


----------



## Tisie (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hi Toni,

jetzt hast Du aber nur einen Teil meines Postings zitiert, auf die anderen Punkte bist Du nicht eingegangen  ... aber egal, belassen wir's einfach dabei.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## sundeule (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, ich find's gerade schon ein starkes Stück, daß uns die Wäscheleinenschmeisser das Angeln auf eine Fischart verbieten wollen.
> 
> Aber was sollen solche Anfeindungen? Das bestätigt doch nur die Vorurteile über die elitären Flugangler und ihr überhebliches Gehabe. So erntet man jedenfalls keine Symphatie. Ein paar mehr Informationen über die Äsche und vielleicht mal ein paar Fakten, um solche Aussagen zu unterlegen vermisse ich auch.


 
Mann, mann ..#d Ausser Generalisierungen lese ich da von Dir auch nichts Konstruktives.
Nach meinem Verständnis hat sich eben EIN Fliegenfischer in für ihn hinlänglich bekannter, provozierender Weise geäußert und im Rest des Threads finde ich Liebhaber unterschiedlichster methodischer Vorlieben in einer Diskussion. Natürlich kann mensch auch Vorurteile pflegen...

meint "im Sinne einer komplett homogenen Meinung aller Wäscheleinenschmeisser dieser Welt":g :q

mit friedlichem Gruß
André


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



sundeule schrieb:


> Mann, mann ..#d Ausser Generalisierungen lese ich da von Dir auch nichts Konstruktives.



Sei gewiss, daß ich weder gegen Fliegenfischer etwas habe, noch daß ich bei dem Wort "Wäscheleinenschmeisser" an eine schlimme Beleidigung gedacht habe.

Ihr nennt euch ja tw. selber so.

Und empfindlich bist du wohl garnicht? :q


----------



## sundeule (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Sei gewiss, daß ich weder gegen Fliegenfischer etwas habe, noch daß ich bei dem Wort "Wäscheleinenschmeisser" an eine schlimme Beleidigung gedacht habe.
> 
> Ihr nennt euch ja tw. selber so.
> 
> Und empfindlich bist du wohl garnicht? :q


 

Mir ging es nicht um die Wäscheseile sondern um den generalisierten Angriff auf die W-liners

Empfindlich? Inzwischen habe ich Kaffee getrunken und eine tiefe Gelassenheit erfüllt mich:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

@sundeule: #g Prost Kaffee!

Mein bester Angelkollege ist ein Fliegenfischer vor dem Herrn!


----------



## Luxusflyfisher (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Guten Abend,

meine Name ist Horst undd ich bin neuer Forianer, keine Ahnung ob diese ausdrucksweise stimmt.

Habe diesen Thread mit sehr großem Interesse verfolgt.

Da ich neu bin, tauchen natürlich einige Fragen auf.

Die erste ist eigentlich warum überhaupt jemand auf die idiotische Idee kommt die Äsche mit dem Spinner zu befischen??????????

Selbst beim direktem befischen mit Schonhaken bekomme ich selbst manchmal schon ein schlechtes Gewissen.

Die zweite Frage ist eigentlich ab den Moderator gerichtet. 

Die Farina ist vermutlich unbequem gewesen, aber Recht hat er, dass steht fest.

Gruß

Horst
:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



> Die Farina ist vermutlich unbequem gewesen


Nur dumm, weil er Warnungen nicht kapieren wollte und sich nicht an klare Vorgaben hielt..
Und wenn Du den Thread gelesen hast, weisst Du, dass Du damit auch schon nahe an der Verwarnung entlangschrammst...

Davon ab:
Herzlich willkommen im Forum vom Anglerboard.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Luxusflyfisher schrieb:


> ...warum überhaupt jemand auf die idiotische Idee kommt die Äsche mit dem Spinner zu befischen??????????


 
um deine Frage trotz deines Tonfalles höflich und sachlich zu beantworten:
.. weil deine Angelweise nicht die einzige auf der Welt ist und wahrlich auch nicht die einzig wahre ...|rolleyes


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Wie heißt der Trööt: Mit der Spinnrute auf Äsche.
Es ist schon geschrieben worden: Wo Äschen sind, sind meistens auch Bachforellen. Wo man mit Spinnern auf Bachforellen angelt, fängt man vielleicht auch eine Äsche mit Spinner (vermutlich aber besser mit Maden). Wer diesen selten gewordenen Fisch ehrt, sollte nicht gezielt drauf angeln. Wer es mal ausprobieren will, wie so ein Fisch schmeckt, dem sei es gegönnt. Bei alledem habe ich aber inzwischen eines gelernt = Keinen Drilling! Auch nicht auf Bachforellen. Es geht super auch mit Einfachhaken und der Fisch hat danach noch eine Chance!


----------



## Luxusflyfisher (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn Du den Thread gelesen hast, weisst Du, dass Du damit auch schon nahe an der Verwarnung entlangschrammst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Herr Moderator:vik:

Danke für die freundliche Begrüßung:q für große Schrammen habe ich übrigens Hansaplast im Haus.

@ Hakengröße 1

Du hast es eigentlich sehr gut beschrieben, solange die entsprechende Verhaltensweise an den Tag gelegt wird, ist ein gesundes Miteinander am Gewässer und für unseren geliebten Flossenträger gegeben.

TL Horst


----------



## Ansgar (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Moin,

also ich muss schon sagen, dass einige Leute hier in dem Thread sich ueberhaupt nicht bemuehen, dem armen Ersteller des Themas zu helfen. 

Fakt: Eine Aesche ist ein Fisch wie jeder andere. Unglaublich aber wahr... 
Also braucht man da auch nicht zu argumentieren dass man "nur auf Art x oder y" fangen darf. Eine Technik die Fische faengt ist eine gute Technik. Kein Fisch ist besser als ein anderer - nur weil manche Leute meinen, gewisse Emotionen fuer eine Fischart entwickelt zu haben. Wenn es in dem Zielgewaesser genug Aeschen gibt ist da auch kein Bedarf an mehr Schutz. Es gibt offensichtlich KEIN Gesetz oder keine Beschraenkung (ausser in Fly only Baechen) das vorschreibt, wie jemand zu angeln hat. Da brauchen sich also hier auch keine selbst ernannte Pseudo Experten aufzuregen. Wenn es erlaubt ist kann ich da sogar mit treibenden Maden an der Pose angeln und das ist auch ok...

Die grundsaetzliche Frage "Aeschen mit Spinnrute?" war eine sehr interessante Frage - und Ihr habt dem Autoren und mir ueberhaupt nicht geholfen, da mehr drueber zu erfahren (Diejenigen die hier z.B. Spinnermuster oder Rutentypen genannt haben mal ausgenommen).
Und in dem Gehabe gegen nicht Fliegenangler habt Ihr auch nicht erwaehnt, dass man z.B. auch Fliegen mit Vorschaltblei an der Spinnrute fischen kann (ist Euch vermutlich zu arm...) oder es andere Alternativen zu nem Spinner geben koennte. 

Die meisten Leute die ich kenne fischen eh mit Einzelhaken am Spinner - der Verweis auf extreme Minderheiten ist m.E. fragwuerdig.

Ein Bekannter von mir ist uebrigens ein sehr erfahrener Forellenguide - und hat mit Sicherheit mehr Forellen gefangen als die hier versammelten Pseudo Experten zusammen. Und seiner Meinung nach richtet ein normaler Drilling (also diese bronzenen Dinger, nicht die japanischen Hochleistungsmodelle) weniger Schaden an als ein Einzelhaken, da ein Drilling in der Mehrzahl der Faelle dem Fisch im Kescher bereits wieder aus dem Maul faellt - wohingegen ein Einzelhaken meistens tief eindringt, oft in Auge usw. 
Ist vielleicht eine unbequeme Sichtweise fuer alle Experten hier - aber er hat sicher Recht.

Ausserdem kann man auch beim Drilling die Widerhaken andruecken und auch ein "vernageltes Maul" mit ner Klemmzange wieder frei bekommen. Sage nicht, dass das ideal ist - aber geht alles. Warum also so ein genereller Aufschrei auf boese Spinner-Nutzer?

Einige Leute sollten mal in sich gehen und mal fragen ob sie hier wirklich was zum Thema beitragen, dem Autoren wirklich helfen (anstatt ihn zu beschimpfen oder ihm ein schlechtes Gewissen zu machen) - und ob sie die noetige Geisteshaltung fuer eine Reflektion ihrer eigenen Handlungen und Wortwahl haben. 
Man sollte nie vergessen, das jede Botschaft 4 Seiten hat (Appell, Sachinhalt, Selbstoffenbarung und Beziehung, siehe z.B. das sehr gute Buch "Miteinander reden", F. Schultz von Thun wenn ich mich recht entsinne). Teilweise demonstrieren die Kommentare hier leider eine mangelnde Faehigkeit sich mit einer einfachen Frage (noch nicht einmal einer anderen Meinung!) auseinander zu setzen. Diejenigen Leute sollten sich mal fragen, was ihre Kommentare ueber sie selber preis geben (siehe Punkt 3, SELBSTOFFENBARUNG) ... 
Die Faehigkeit zur Reflektion ist aber der Grundstein einer Diskussion, andere Leute grundlos - und total an der Frage vorbei - zurechtzuweisen ist einer offenen Diskussion abtraeglich und diesem offenen Forum nicht angemessen. Und wer nicht die Faehigkeit hat, mit Respekt gegenueber anderen und Verstaendnis fuer andere zu argumentieren, der darf sich nicht wundern wenn er verwarnt wird. 
Wenn man so etwas anders vortraegt, braucht man sich spaeter nicht entschuldigen - und eine ernsthafte Auseinandersetzung mit der Frage und dann ein zusaetzlicher Hinweis, so nach dem Motto "Ich moechte noch zu bedenken geben, das..." haette beim Fragesteller sicher einen besseren Effekt erzielt... Und waere auch einfacher netter gewesen - falls Nettigkeit hier ein erstrebenswertes Kriterium ist...

So, und wenn ich dazu Lust habe, dann gehe ich heute Aeschen mit Spinnern angeln - und setz die sogar vielleicht wieder zurueck. Und morgen gehe ich vielleicht  mit Wurm los und uebermorgen mit der Fliege ... Und vielleicht hau ich die sogar tot und esse die dann - selbst wenn die auf Fliege gebissen hat... 
Allerdings wuerde ich z.B. niemals eine Aesche totschlagen um sie an nem Holzbrett an die Wand zu haengen. Das machen anscheinen nur diese "Fischschonenden Experten" - die sich hier zu Wort melden. Das ist naemlich in meinen Augen ne totale Verschwendung fuer nen schoenen Fisch. Die kann man viel besser zuruecksetzen und sich dran freuen. 
Und DA unterscheiden sich die Angler - an der Sorge um den Fisch (oder der Nachlaessigkeit) NICHT an der Angelmethode ...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

@Ansgar

Nice Posting!

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Sehr gutes Posting!!
Auch weil es zeigt, dass man argumentieren kann, ohne persönlich zu werden..


----------



## Tisie (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Ansgar,

Dein Posting ist interessant, wirklich ... vor allem der ausführliche Teil zu sachlichen und hilfreichen Beiträgen, der nötigen Geisteshaltung für eine Reflektion der eigenen Handlungen und Wortwahl, Selbstoffenbarung, den Grundsteinen einer Diskussion, die Fähigkeit respekt- und verständnisvoll zu argumentieren, der Nettigkeit als erstrebenswertes Kriterium, usw. usf. ... sehr aufschlussreich.

Anscheinend mußt Du an der Umsetzung Deiner fundierten Kenntnisse auf diesem Gebiet aber noch ein bißchen feilen, wenn ich mir Dein Posting so durchlese. Mal ein paar Beispiele:



Ansgar schrieb:


> Da brauchen sich also hier auch keine selbst ernannte Pseudo Experten aufzuregen.





Ansgar schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir ist uebrigens ein sehr erfahrener Forellenguide - und hat mit Sicherheit mehr Forellen gefangen als die hier versammelten Pseudo Experten zusammen.





Ansgar schrieb:


> Allerdings wuerde ich z.B. niemals eine Aesche totschlagen um sie an nem Holzbrett an die Wand zu haengen. Das machen anscheinen nur diese "Fischschonenden Experten" - die sich hier zu Wort melden.



Ich lese da nur Vermutungen & Unterstellungen, obwohl Dir doch so viel an sachlichen und hilfreichen Beiträgen liegt?! Wo ist denn Deine Fähigkeit, respekt- und verständnisvoll zu argumentieren? Nett ist das auch nicht und wie sieht es eigentlich mit Deiner Geisteshaltung bez. Reflektion der eigenen Wortwahl aus?

Aber mach Dir nichts draus, beim nächsten Mal klappt's bestimmt besser |supergri ... vielleicht sogar mit der Selbsoffenbarung |rolleyes

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Ansgar (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Matthias,

Wenn Du sagst "ein paar Beispiele" - nun ja, immer das gleiche Beispiel ein paar Mal zitiert...  Ich habe hier nen langen Beitrag reingehackt, und Du greifst Dir 3 Worte raus ... Da muss man schon nach suchen... Bisschen enttaeuschend die Intention des Beitrages so zu reduzieren ...  

Und wenn ich was von Pseudo-Experten schreibe, dann weil hier einige (wenige!) Leute so tun als gaebe es nur EINEN RICHTIGEN ANSATZ und als haetten sie pauschal Recht, vielleicht faellt Dir ja ein besseres Wort ein? 
Wie nennst Du es wenn Leute andere pauschal als Idioten bezeichnen - und sagen man darf auf Aeschen nur mit Fliege fischen? Ich finde Pseudo Experte ist da faktisch ok (denn deren Anweisung ist sachlich falsch) und auch noch ganz nett ... Wer nicht von dem von diesem 1 WORT abstrahieren kann um den Sinn des ganzen Beitrages zu verstehen, den bitte ich Pseudo Experte durch "andere einer Angelweise wegen verunglimpfen, die man selber - auf der Basis zweifelhafter Gruende als einzig wahre erkannt hat" zu ersetzen... 
Denn andere als Pseudo Experten zu bezeichnen war nicht gerade der Hauptgegenstand meines Beitrages - da ging es um etwas Wesentlicheres... Muss wohl zu unverstaendlich geschrieben haben... 

Ich kann mir das garnicht vorstellen, dass mein Beitrag so schwer zu verstehen war. Daher weiss ich auch nicht so genau, was mir Dein Beitrag sagen soll... Du kannst mich hier gerne veralbern und mir Zwiegespaltenheit oder Polemik vorwerfen und was auch immer - aber was ist denn wirklich Dein Standpunkt? Du scheinst den Umgang ja ok zu finden?
Oder war Dir ein eigener Standpunkt garnicht so wichtig - und Du wolltest Dich nur ueber meine Wortwahl fuer ein einziges Wort (Jaja, ich weiss - das ich 3 Mal benutzt habe) in einem ziemlich langen Beitrag lustig machen?
Wenn das der Fall war muss ich sagen, dass mein Beitrag einen viel tieferen Sinn hatte, als der den Du ihm zugemessen hast...
Schade... Und wir werden wohl auch nie mehr ueber das Aeschenfischen mit der Spinnrute erfahren, denn das wird dann hier wohl weiter einfach gnadenlos als asozial abgefertigt ... Auch schade... 

Also, no worries
Ansgar


----------



## Tisie (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Ansgar,

ich habe Dir weder Zwiegespaltenheit noch Polemik vorgeworfen und genau genommen habe ich Dir gar nichts vorgeworfen, sondern nur Deine Aussagen bez. Deines eigenen Verhaltens hinterfragt. Für mich paßt es einfach nicht zusammen, wenn Du einerseits ausschweifend über korrektes Verhalten und sachliche sowie nette Umgangsformen philosophierst, andererseits aber viele User hier über einen Kamm scherst, indem Du sie als selbsternannte Experten bezeichnest und ihnen unterstellst, daß sie sich tote Fische an die Wand hängen und alle zusammen noch nicht so viele Forellen gefangen haben, wie Dein toller Freund. Das ist weder sachlich, noch ist es nett und es trägt ganz sicher auch nicht zu einer konstruktiven Diskussion bei. Das war die Intention meines Postings.



Ansgar schrieb:


> Du scheinst den Umgang ja ok zu finden?


Das habe ich nicht gesagt, aber letztendlich muß jeder selber wissen, wie er sich hier darstellt.



Ansgar schrieb:


> was ist denn wirklich Dein Standpunkt?


Ich teile Deine Meinung, daß eine Fischart nicht aufgrund ihrer Beliebtheit besser behandelt werden sollte als eine andere, weniger beliebte Fischart. Einen respektvollen und waidgerechten Umgang hat jeder Fisch verdient. Aber ich bin auch der Meinung, daß einige Fischarten schützenswerter sind als andere, z.B. weil sie seltener oder besonders empfindlich sind. Beides trifft auf die Äsche zu und deshalb sollte auch eine Angelmethode gewählt werden, die ein schonendes Zurücksetzen der Äsche fördert. Das schließt für mich die Verwendung von Drillingen an Spinnern und von Naturködern zum Angeln auf Äschen aus. In einem Spinner mit Einzelhaken sehe ich diesbez. kein Problem, aber ich halte den Spinner für keinen guten Äschenköder.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Luxusflyfisher (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Ansgar,

ich habe mir dein Posting insgesamt 4 mal durchgelesen.

Leider fehlt mir die schulische Bildung, deine Wortwahl entsprechend zu deuten.

Ich habe mich daher entschlossen, deine Aussagen heute Abend in unserer Selbsthilfegruppe auszudiskutieren.

Das Ergebnis teile ich Dir morgen mit.

MV läßt Grüßen

Horst


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Aber ich bin auch der Meinung, daß einige Fischarten schützenswerter sind als andere, z.B. weil sie seltener oder besonders empfindlich sind.


 
Dann angelt man auf diese nicht gezielt !



Tisie schrieb:


> Beides trifft auf die Äsche zu und deshalb sollte auch eine Angelmethode gewählt werden, die ein schonendes Zurücksetzen der Äsche fördert. Das schließt für mich die Verwendung von Drillingen an Spinnern und von Naturködern zum Angeln auf Äschen aus.


 
Für dich schließt es sich aus, für andere nicht, weil andere eben andere Erfahrungen haben und nicht vermuten, glauben und gehört haben.
In vorigen Postings habe ich ja bereits strikte Argumentierer gegen Spinnfischen ihre eigene Aussage entgegen halten können /dürefn, dass sie selbst "keine Ahnung" haben.

Aber die Aussgangsfrage des Thraeds lautet:
"Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?"

... und da sollten doch Angler, die Erfahrung damit haben (also mit der Spinne), sich äußern dürfen, ohne beleidigt zu werden.



Tisie schrieb:


> In einem Spinner mit Einzelhaken sehe ich diesbez. kein Problem,


 
Das haben doch eigentlich alle, die mit Spinner auf Äsche angeln auch so gesagt und auch empfohlen.

Schade, dass hier einige Spinngegner nicht differenziert argumentieren wollen oder aber den Thread nicht gelesen haben.



Tisie schrieb:


> aber ich halte den Spinner für keinen guten Äschenköder.


 
... das entspricht nicht meiner Erfahrung, da ich mit Kleinstspinnnermontagen .. aber das habe ich schon alles geschrieben ....


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Matthias, 

Deine letzten Postings kann ich voll unterschreiben. Die schonendste Art, empfindliche Fische zu fangen, ist sicherlich der widerhakenlose Haken. Wahrscheinlich hat insgesamt der Einzelhaken doch klare Vorteile gegenüber dem Drilling (vor allem gegenüber kleinen und dünndrahtigen Drillingen) und ganz sicher sind Naturköder keine schonende Fangmethode, da allzu schnell der Haken allzu tief sitzt.

Ja, ich gebe auch Ansgar recht, wenn er etwas zu den Grundlagen einer Diskussion sagt, allerdings hat er die tatsächlich selbst schon wieder etwas verlassen. Trotzdem wäre es schön, wenn jeder sich seinen Beitrag etwas genauer durchlesen würde.


----------



## Tisie (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Äsche? Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Wasserpatscher,



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Trotzdem wäre es schön, wenn jeder die sich seinen Beitrag etwas genauer durchlesen würde.


ein guter Punkt #6

@Toni:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> .. aber das habe ich schon alles geschrieben ....


Warum schreibst Du es dann nochmal? |kopfkrat

Gruß, Matthias


----------

